# How well do two girls get along?



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

So, I'm thinking of getting a friend for Clyde, but not sure if I should get a male or female. I'm 95% sure Clyde is a girl (wing spots, tail barring, and behavior) but she is a Pied, so visuals only tell so much. Anyways, do females get along well? I kinda want to get another female, since I don't have the experience to deal with baby birds at this time. But if females don't get along, I don't want to deal with that either. So basically are females ok to house together or should I get a male and try to keep them from breeding?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Two females will get along just fine. I have several and they don't have an issue with each other. They may even bond to the point where they mate with each other and both would lay eggs but there are ways to prevent that as well.


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

Well, that's good to know. In some animals I know that keeping the same gender together can lead to trouble. I guess I'll look around after christmas and see what little one will follow me home. I guess at the end of the day i'm not gender picky, but 2 females would eliminate breeding, but apparantly not egg laying


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

That would be so cute if you got a friend for CLYDE!


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

morla said:


> That would be so cute if you got a friend for CLYDE!


it would be, and I feel bad some mornings when I get in my car to go to work and I see her in her cage, looking out the window, all alone. I mean, she has lots of toys, but it's not the same as having a buddy to play with


----------

